# Gears of War - Delta Squad Conversion



## Batmanners (May 2, 2011)

Here are pictures of my Delta squad. I know it all looks quite bad, but consider that the details in the pics don't show unless you're looking at them up close. On the battlefield, they don't look as bad, in fact, they are scarier than a squad of Death Guard.

Was done with spare CSM, Berzerker and Possessed bits. Removed the backpacks, extended some bolt pistols or bolters and added chainswords to make the lancers. I plan on fixing them up, especially Augustus Cole's. I painted them carelessly, hence why they look so bad up close. Fun part of it is that this squad of 10 may be played using the usual rules for the Khorne Berzerkers (10x Bolt Pistols + CCW). I plan on fixing them up and polishing everything to a beautiful finish so that all the lancers are the same, all the heads are the same (used cheap glue so I can remove the heads later) and the paint will then be retouched for perfection., but It will be after my other projects are perfected.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

got to say I am not digging the paintjob, it looks too sloppy, did you put water in with your paint because it looks pretty thick, and it would probably look better with washes.


----------



## Batmanners (May 2, 2011)

Yea, I know the paintjob isn't pristine. I didn't think I'd end up loving them as much as I do, and now regret settling for mutated heads, and crooked Lancers and a poor quality paintjob. The basic idea is there, but I should have cared a little more when I made them rather than rushing it.

About washes, I am not a pro painter and I am scared of ruining a model by using the wrong wash or overwashing it. I have done some pretty good work on my DP with the black and red washes though, so when I decide to paint these again I will put some love into it.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

That's an awesome idea lol. I do hve to say that if you must paint gore, less is more and a darker colour than blood red is usually better like red gore or something.

Washes are really easy to use, just mix in a little bit of water, just like you paint and then carefully paint it on where it's needed.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Scale is of, and the painting style needs a fare bit of work, however the ambition of the conversion alone counters these short comings. Good job.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I like the concept and the bolter/chainsword lancers look nice. I'm with the others on the paintjob, if your going to repaint them then i would recommend stripping them down and starting again from scratch. Another coat will just come through as even thicker and kill more detail. This has however inspired me to try something similar with my upcoming imperial guard army, maybe vetrans..hmm. Here's a little something for your efforts + rep


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

LOL at Cole train! hahaha
Awesome job man, as a Gears fan I would be stoked to play against you! 

HOWEVER WHERE IS THE COLONEL His ma favourite character!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Batmanners said:


> About washes, I am not a pro painter and I am scared of ruining a model by using the wrong wash or overwashing it. I have done some pretty good work on my DP with the black and red washes though, so when I decide to paint these again I will put some love into it.


As a point of learning, I was terrified of washes, and then I started following some logs like xenobiotic and Hobbit. Washes arn't scary and if you don't practice you'll never get it. 

Start small, paint of model then wash the whole thing with delvan mud, then exsperiment beyond that, there are some good tuts on the boards as well. 
Good consept. I do think you went over board with the blood though.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

yeah very cool idea. i feel once you have given them a better paint job it will look great on the table. give them another try and really listen to theses guys they have really help improve my work.


----------



## Batmanners (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the input, really makes me want to keep on trying. 

Give me a few weeks, I have projects on the way (6x Oblits, Vindicator, Predator, and 6 Havocs for my actual army) and until I have those done, I don't have time to spend stripping these and starting anew. I found a friend who gave me a bunch of good heads, so the Cole Train's face won't be as messed up.

I also plan on using plain looking armor so that I don't have to cover up skulls and ridges and all that crap. GS to cover up any/all obvious seams.... Lots of work to go into these.

My experimentation with washes is minimal, post to follow depicting what I've done....


----------



## Batmanners (May 2, 2011)

Here are examples of my washes.

Daemon Prince and Possessed with Wings were given a heavy black wash followed by a light dark red wash where I wanted to accent.
Somehow the photo doesn't capture how the DP's wings actually look. The wash actually blends in the fade from black to red.

The other two were simply given a black wash to get in the creases and really show the detail.


----------

